# Why Is Sony Doing This To India??



## sachitgul (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello Folks..

I was in the market for purchasing an Sony LCD HDTV but was told that Sony had released a new line of TV's namely the NX and EX series..

my sight was set on the 40" Z series but know after reading abt the NX series i figured out that the one which we have is a really downgraded model when compared with the one available in the UK (NX503) or the US (NX700)..


also what the deal with the EX series..
the EX500 40" is priced Rs 73000 here while it is 900$ is the USA..

i mean come one Japan (actually China) is way closer to India then it is to the USA..

so why so much difference is the prices..??

why are we ignored so much..??

i really liked the new NX500 but when compared to its counterpart in the UK I really felt bad as the set of features there is just too good..


so are those TV's ever going come to India or should i just go ahead and buy what is currently available..


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 1, 2010)

is this in like the wrong section or smtn???


----------



## ico (Mar 1, 2010)

haha Sony sucks, as simple as that.

Sony Bravia is overpriced sh1te. 

LG and Samsung ftw - better display quality and features.

Do have a look at LG Scarlet 2.0


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 1, 2010)

ico said:


> haha Sony sucks, as simple as that.
> 
> Sony Bravia is overpriced sh1te.
> 
> ...




still i feel dat the Sony Z series is THE S**T...
not so sure abt the NX series bcz of the reasons i mentioned above..


not a fan of LG..
tho Samsung looks good..


----------



## ico (Mar 2, 2010)

LG is better than Sony anyday and everyday. 

I've seen all at the showroom. LG is seriously underrated.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Mar 3, 2010)

ico said:


> LG is better than Sony anyday and everyday.
> 
> I've seen all at the showroom. LG is seriously underrated.



Ur anyday means 31st feb........
Can't even think to compare LG LCD with Sony's BRAVIA

SONY BRINGS TECHNOLOGY TO THE WORLD OTHER JUST FOLLOW IT.

SAMSUNG IS GOOD option too...........

By the way 

Wait for some time for price correction


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 3, 2010)

parimal_xp2003 said:


> Ur anyday means 31st feb........
> Can't even think to compare LG LCD with Sony's BRAVIA
> 
> SONY BRINGS TECHNOLOGY TO THE WORLD OTHER JUST FOLLOW IT.
> ...


Believe what Sony WANTS YOU to believe. And do look at LG panels before making these kinds of kiddish statements.


> Can't even think to compare LG LCD with Sony's BRAVIA


Sony Bravia is mostly hype, rest is your money.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 4, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Believe what Sony WANTS YOU to believe. And do look at LG panels before making these kinds of kiddish statements.
> 
> Sony Bravia is mostly hype, rest is your money.




i am no brand freak..
if LG is better than Sony than i would obviously go for Sony..

though i must say the NX series and the Z series by Sony is awesome..

so can one elaborate more on this LG vs Sony vs Samsung LCD shootout??


what features will i miss if i go for a Sony instead of a Samsung or LG??


----------



## akkies_2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think you need to visit E-Zone and see the difference for yourself in the level of quality of Sony LCD TVs. I've bought 32 inch Samsung Series 5 thinking Sony is over-priced but when my sister bought Sony and gave me the reason, I checked them out again.

Next time you visit E-zone, look at the darker shades in Sony and Samsung. Samsung just blacks out most of the shades while Sony will have much more shades. I think it must be something to do with the contrast ratio but there is definitely a big difference. I've started noticing it now on my Samsung TV how conveniently darker shades are blacked out.

My second TV would most definitely be a Sony.

BTW my Sony Vaio sucked big time and is almost dead in 2 years despite the fact that I treated it very nicely  Still Sony is Sony and their after-sales service levels are excellent. And I absolutely love my Sony H-50 digital camera.



ico said:


> haha Sony sucks, as simple as that.
> 
> Sony Bravia is overpriced sh1te.
> 
> ...


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 4, 2010)

i really liked the the new LG LED models..
the LG 42LH90QR and LG 42SL90QR look amazing..
even the feature list is really awesome..


how do these TV's stand compared to the Sony Z series and NX series..??


also 
what would be the market price of the LG TV's mentioned above??


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2010)

lol, I had got a temporary ban and now I have returned. 

I had a look at Sony's NX700 and NX800 series. Finally Sony has come up with LED back-lit TVs. The great thing which they have is Wifi and YouTube support. But But but, as usual they will be overpriced. 

Now here's what you should go for.

*LG 42LH90QR* - the best you'll get. It has everything and it will be around 75k.   (As far as Picture Quality is concerned, be a judge your own self.)

If you need Wifi and YouTube streaming, then you can also go for, *WD TV Live HD Media Player* - it will play any damned video format you throw at it (it is used in conjunction with an external HDD or Flash drive) and can also stream YouTube. It will cost around 7.5k and it supports networking through Ethernet. For Wifi, get one of the supported USB Wireless Adapter (Rs.800) and use it.

One more thing, I would warn you before hand that other companies like Samsung and LG usually announce their new series of Televisions in the summer. So, wait for a month. 
 



parimal_xp2003 said:


> Ur anyday means 31st feb........
> Can't even think to compare LG LCD with Sony's BRAVIA
> 
> SONY BRINGS TECHNOLOGY TO THE WORLD OTHER JUST FOLLOW IT.


Let Sony first manufacture their OWN LCD panels. Currently they buy from Samsung and Sharp (Google it). We'll talk later then. 




akkies_2000 said:


> I think you need to visit E-Zone and see the difference for yourself in the level of quality of Sony LCD TVs.


I had bought myself an LG Scarlet 2.0 in Diwali for a little over 40k and I had seen the difference between the level of quality (and obviously price)of Sony LCD TVs.  

PS: I had gone to buy a "Sony" LCD TV.


----------



## sachitgul (Mar 6, 2010)

ico said:


> lol, I had got a temporary ban and now I have returned.
> 
> I had a look at Sony's NX700 and NX800 series. Finally Sony has come up with LED back-lit TVs. The great thing which they have is Wifi and YouTube support. But But but, as usual they will be overpriced.
> 
> ...





where did u see the NX700 and NX800??
are they available in India??


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2010)

^ I meant on the Internet for Sony NX*00 series. They aren't available in India as of now.

Regarding the LG ones, I've seen them in reality.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree SONY india SUCKS ..period Look at  their portable audio player  line up aka walkman ,then compare it with japan and europe or even US .Here they sell stupid 4 gb players,then they want to capture portable audio market here  (Only in Dreams ).


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2010)

@ico: how is LG Scarlet....

if we compare LG with Samsung which is good & cheaper???


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> @ico: how is LG Scarlet....
> 
> if we compare LG with Samsung which is good & cheaper???


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124264


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Mar 7, 2010)

ico said:


> Let Sony first manufacture their OWN LCD panels. Currently they buy from Samsung and Sharp (Google it). We'll talk later then.
> 
> 
> I had bought myself an LG Scarlet 2.0 in Diwali for a little over 40k and I had seen the difference between the level of quality (and obviously price)of Sony LCD TVs.
> ...



Man......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 WHO HAS TOLD YOU THAT. Whatever people write on forum i might be news for u.

SONY & SAMSUNG WERE JOINTLY DEVELOPING LCD PANEL NOW IT IS WITH SHARP.

IT DOESN'T MEAN THAT SONY IS BUYING IT FROM THEM. DO U KNOW WHAT JOINT VENTURE IS????????????????? IT IS COMMON PLANT OF WHERE BOTH COMPANIES ARE INVESTING THEIR FUND & TECHNOLOGY  

*www.televisions.com/tv-news/Newsflash-Sony-backs-out-of-joint-LCD-factory-with-Samsung.php
*www.infoworld.com/t/hardware/sony-samsung-team-lcd-factory-419
*hd.engadget.com/2006/09/20/sony-samsung-and-sharp-push-up-8g-lcd-production-schedules/

& Remember LCD Panel is not only factor for picture quality. 

1. As all of us know that today's HD Media Blu-ray is invented by Sony & Philips.
2. HDMI was invented by Hitachi, Philips, Sony, Toshiba, Thomson, Panasonic and Quasar

WHERE IS YOUR LG ??????????????

" SONY BRINGS TECHNOLOGY TO THE WORLD OTHER JUST FOLLOW IT "

I am not Sony Fan Boy But I give the credit to those who really Deserve.

And If you really feel the LG's picture quality is better than BRAVIA................ YOU MUST CHECK YOUR EYES............... I CAN'T HELP.

FACT:  LG owns 8 % of Market Revenue while SONY Owns 18 % and SAMSUNG own 20 %
Go to Croma to confirm this figure.

SONY & SAMSUNG ARE GOOD TO BUY.........


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2010)

^ don't troll.  I had got banned earlier for flaming an idiot, I don't wanna get banned again.

By "buying" I meant a joint venture in which Sony makes use of Samsung's "LCD panels" only the panels because Sony is losing millions of $$$. Thats why the need for a "join venture". Not self sufficient at the moment.

Check out the DISPLAY quality by your own self. :/ And see for 50 thousand, which company gives you the best features, display quality, specifications and VFM. Talk later.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Mar 7, 2010)

ico said:


> ^ don't troll.  I had got banned earlier for flaming an idiot, I don't wanna get banned again.
> 
> By "buying" I meant a joint venture because Sony is losing millions of $$$. Thats why the need for a "join venture". Not self sufficient at the moment.
> 
> Check out the DISPLAY quality by your own self. :/ And see for 50 thousand, which company gives you the best features, display quality, specifications and VFM. Talk later.



Oh..... I think Honda has not enough funds so it still with Hero......... Is it that ??????.... Nah...
Man thats business......... beyond ur par

Best LCD TVs of 2009

Best TV 2021: the smart TVs worth buying this year
*tv.toptenreviews.com/flat-panel/lcd/
The best TV for 2021: LG OLED, Samsung and TCL QLED, Sony and Vizio compared
Gadget O Philia - Level up today
10 Best Televisions on the Market

Go to these websites & see what people & expert says and where your LG Stands.

Thats all


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 7, 2010)

parimal_xp2003 said:


> 1. As all of us know that today's HD Media Blu-ray is invented by Sony & Philips.
> 2. HDMI was invented by Hitachi, Philips, Sony, Toshiba, Thomson, Panasonic and Quasar
> 
> WHERE IS YOUR LG ??????????????
> ...


You do sound like a Fanboy.  And what has this stuff got to do with the topic?



> And If you really feel the LG's picture quality is better than BRAVIA................ YOU MUST CHECK YOUR EYES............... I CAN'T HELP.


LG's picture quality is indeed better than Bravia for the SAME PRICE RANGE and heck Sony's price being higher.



> FACT:  LG owns 8 % of Market Revenue while SONY Owns 18 % and SAMSUNG own 20 %


How does that make it better? 
Internet Explorer dominates the browser market too  



> SONY & SAMSUNG ARE GOOD TO BUY.........


So is LG  LG and Samsung are good choices.


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Mar 7, 2010)

Liverpool_fan said:


> You do sound like a Fanboy.  And what has this stuff got to do with the topic?
> 
> 
> LG's picture quality is indeed better than Bravia for the SAME PRICE RANGE and heck Sony's price being higher.
> ...



I think u r LG Fanboy.........

By the way You are true that LG is better where price matters......... only one factor

Best LCD TVs of 2009

*www.techradar.com/news/televi...of-2009-634282
*tv.toptenreviews.com/flat-panel/lcd/
*reviews.cnet.com/best-lcd-tvs/
*gadgetophilia.com/top-10-lcd-tvs/
*www.consumersearch.com/lcd-tv/best-lcd-tvs

Go to these websites & see what people & expert says and where your LG Stands.

Thats all


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2010)

And many might think that I'm only supporting LG over here. I've repeatedly said that be your own judge regarding Picture Quality. @OP: It's your TV, your money.

 I am in NO way an LG fanboy. In my first post, I've easily said LG and  Samsung are the best. Better Contrast ratios, response time, USB + DivX feature and Bluetooth. 

 Regarding Samsung, I had a nice view at all their LCD TVs, but LG was  more appealing to my eyes. (opinion) Sony was way too overpriced for me to be  liked and it wasn't even great. (fact)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124264 --- quoting form  this link which also shares a similar experience to mine.


sam9s said:


> *LG 47LH70 YR LCD*​
> *i48.tinypic.com/f1fig8.jpg
> 
> Next comes the Display, initially I had planned the get a 42” LCD infact  up till the last moment I was opting for 42” but given the price I got  this one for was tempting enough to go for 47”. First of all I am not  mesmerized by these so called LED LCD, especially Samsung have advertize  LED like a revolution of some sort in LCD TVs, where as in reality  there is not much of a difference. The showroom people might configure  their displays to show one LCD giving a better PQ than the other, but if  you play your own BR, resetting all the settings of the LCD, you would  not see much of a PQ difference, infact LCD came out to be a winner in  terms of Blacks.
> ...


----------

